# stupid weather



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

So far I am not liking this winter...Too much rain and not enough snow...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Mud, mud, mud, mud...mud, mud, mud, mud... sung to the tune they play at hockey games. A friend and I (combined age 105, you'd think we would know better) went and got stuck on the West Desert the other day.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

1/4" of mud in the west desert = slippery as h#@#


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I moved this thread to The Great Outdoors. Didnt really see anything to do with animals on here....


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I moved this thread to The Great Outdoors. Didnt really see anything to do with animals on here....


Nah, it still shows up in the "Other Animals" section. Keep trying, and I'm sure you'll get it where you want it. _(O)_


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > I moved this thread to The Great Outdoors. Didnt really see anything to do with animals on here....
> ...


I left you a peachy "ghost" topic so that people who think a cloud is an animal can still easily respond :mrgreen:


----------

